# Bombardier LRC Train Car Drawings



## Amtrak America (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, I was looking for some drawings of the REAR (not side) of some LRC cars for a project. Let me know if you have seen any. Thanks in advance!


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jul 4, 2016)

Amtrak America said:


> Hi, I was looking for some drawings of the REAR (not side) of some LRC cars for a project. Let me know if you have seen any. Thanks in advance!


 drawings as in art? or as in technical, with all the measurements and specs?


----------

